# Unknown bomber



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Well I finally made it home from work this morning. I check my tupperdor's today and found a nice little surprise from someone. I have no idea who sent me these because my wife threw away the packaging. Whomever it was thank you very much. They are all new to me and very much appreciated.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nboles1215 (Oct 1, 2017)

Good stuff! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Very Cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Does anybody have any clue as to who sent these?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

The PUFF fairy?

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> Does anybody have any clue as to who sent these?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope but they slapped you pretty good with that rooster lmao!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Nope but they slapped you pretty good with that rooster lmao!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Which one is a rooster?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> Which one is a rooster?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Davidoff year of the rooster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Davidoff year of the rooster
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ahhh ok.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Plenty of jokes to go with that rooster stick.


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> Which one is a rooster?


I wondered that myself and then looked back at the picture, probably the one with the rooster picture on it, lol.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Thig said:


> I wondered that myself and then looked back at the picture, probably the one with the rooster picture on it, lol.


Lmao! 
A very nice smackdown there!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

This is a new MO that we haven't seen b4. A new serial bomber is on the loose! Cuck and dover....I mean duck and cover!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nice set of smokes there!! Poor mailbox. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Pure Awesomeness

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Bombs away! Hopefully someone shows up to take credit.

Did you guys ever uncover who was sending out the puff fairy bombs some time back? I was a recipient but didn't keep track of the discussions at that time.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

ebnash said:


> Bombs away! Hopefully someone shows up to take credit.
> 
> Did you guys ever uncover who was sending out the puff fairy bombs some time back? I was a recipient but didn't keep track of the discussions at that time.


Yep I know whom it is but they asked to remain anonymous 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

It was Professor Plumb in the conservatory with the candlestick.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Yep I know whom it is but they asked to remain anonymous
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Freaking philanthropists...:grin2:


----------



## Tuckerjack (Sep 25, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> A new serial bomber is on the loose!


Lol... serial bomber


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice hit! 
The fact that your wife threw the packaging away puts an unintentional but refreshing spin on it.


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

Bobby, that small batch COTM. I got the same drop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

StillPuffin said:


> Bobby, that small batch COTM. I got the same drop
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was it really? I was gone so I have no idea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> Was it really? I was gone so I have no idea.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I took another look at the pic. The only difference is that I don't recall getting the AVO but the rest is the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

So....Bobby paid to bomb himself? J/k

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> So....Bobby paid to bomb himself? J/k
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


That would be hilarious.:vs_laugh:


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

It’s quite possible lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

My small batch COTM stuff always comes when I’m at work so unless you guys post it up I have no idea what they send every month


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> It's quite possible lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As good as you are to the community.......you deserve it...


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> My small batch COTM stuff always comes when I'm at work so unless you guys post it up I have no idea what they send every month
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's pretty bad when you bomb yourself and don't even know it lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> It's pretty bad when you bomb yourself and don't even know it lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. Working to much fogs the brain.


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> It's pretty bad when you bomb yourself and don't even know it lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the funniest things I've seen on Puff to date :vs_laugh:


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Ewood said:


> One of the funniest things I've seen on Puff to date :vs_laugh:


It's pretty damn funny. I deserve whatever grief you guys give me. I'm gone so much though that I sometimes buy cigars online and forget all about them until I get home and they are magically in my tupperdor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Ha ha!!!!!!


----------



## Thig (May 10, 2017)

I was going to apologize for my comment about the rooster picture, but hell no, I am doubling down now, haha.


----------

